# Did you get a BFP using Mucinex?



## PBbun

Im wondering what the actual success rate of using Mucinex when TTC really is. Did anyone here get a BFP using Mucinex? I can't help but wonder if it's just by chance, as the success rate seems to be fairly low. Ive searched this entire site and web for an actual poll and couldn't find anything! I am debating trying it this cycle, but worry that it's not entirely safe. Has anyone else heard any negative effects of Mucinex? Or has your doctor said it was safe? 

Thank you for help in advance!!


----------



## PBbun

or Robitussin?? Anyone??


----------



## GirlBlue

There is a thread in TTC#1. I think its called zinc for men. The ladies there tried everything, and I think at least one of them tried Robittussin. Its the gualfesin (sp) that's the key ingredient so it's all the same. I took it this cycle, but not a good test subject b/c my DH didn't make timely deposits this go round. They seem nice and I am sure you could ask them. I also had congestion issues so it actually helped with that. You are supposed to take it 6 days before OV with lots of water. I had no side effects aside from a little dryness in ear, nose, throat areas. But like I said, my sinuses have been messed up so I am not sure of the causes.


----------



## PBbun

thanks, GirlBlue! Yes, it's all the same. Ive heard of woman who say it worked on their "first try" and rave about it. But how would they know if they were just really fertile or not?! I can't see it doing any harm as you stop taking it day after O, but I did read somewhere that it can increase chance of miscarriage. But who knows... I may give it a whirl this go around


----------



## faithforbaby

I got some this cycle and took it really just when I thought about it. I am also on Clomid, and have heard that it makes the environment better for the :spermy: to get through! I will let you know...I am 4dpo now :dust: to you!


----------



## PBbun

good luck, faithforbaby!!!! please keep me posted! now that I think about it, I swear my mother had my brother using Robitussin. Ill have to ask her about that. it def helps to thin out the CM and let those 'lil guys swim right in! lol! good luck! think ill be going to store later to buy the mucinex in pill form


----------



## faithforbaby

Great! I got the off brand and I think that is 400mg of Generic :) Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## oneKnight

That is one thing I cant/wont try, no matter how good yall say it is. Mucinex/guafsein (however its spelled) gives me splitting headaches. They wear off about the same time as the medicine is supposed to, so I'm sure it wasn't a coincidence. So yeah, for some people it does have side effects, but othing long-term that I am aware of.
My OH takes it for several days at a time every now and then because he seems prone to getting gunky lungs every time the weather changes, and it doesn't seem to have any ill effects on him to take a box in a week.

(Now, Zertec D time release is really bad for BD, causes performance issues for him. I know you're talking about Mucinex for other purposes, but I thought I'd mention it)


----------



## Ali33

I just tried it this month so I am hoping it works!!!


----------



## Stelly

I took mucinex for one cycle, was also my first clomid cycle, 50 mg. I did get pregnant my first round- so I feel pretty lucky. I'd recommend drinking LOTS of water- I noticed that without drinking lots of water with the mucinex- my CM wasn't changing much. Just for info sake- I also used preseed as well. Best of luck to you!


----------



## GirlBlue

Good to know Stelly. I used the generic Robitussin (with tons of h2o) and preseed...but DH and I didn't make it all the way to the peak fertile days so I doubt I'll make a good test subject. I'm 3dpo now... I'm glad it doesn't give me side effects. I'll probably try it again next time. :dust: to everyone.


----------



## MrsGriff

I'm trying it for the 1st time this month. I'm taking Soy Iso and I don't think I have EVER had EWCM. With the Soy I'm more dried out. We are also using Pre-Seed. I've also heard that drinking green tea can help with CM so I'm giving that a shot too. It helps that I drink a lot of tea anyway. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## amjon

I've ONLY conceived the months I took Mucinex (first time I just happened to be on it, was NTNP then). I purposely took it for the past 2 pregnancies, so 3 BFP for me with it so far (but no live babies :( ).


----------



## manduh726

What is it suppose to do for you?


----------



## amjon

manduh726 said:


> What is it suppose to do for you?

Thins your CM. Also helps to thin DH's secretions. I have DH take it at the same time I do.


----------



## manduh726

Hubby takes the generic already guess thats a good thing lol.


----------



## GirlBlue

Amjon, so sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs:
When you took it, how many days did you take it for?


----------



## amjon

GirlBlue said:


> Amjon, so sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs:
> When you took it, how many days did you take it for?

Usually about 5 days total. DH was away in NJ/ NY most of the time we've been TTC, so I'd take it about a day before I left to go and a day after. Luckily that was normally around O. :) With my daughter I started it a few days before the one time BD and took it for about a week after.


----------



## PBbun

i took it around day I O'd this cycle too so will keep you posted :)


----------



## faithforbaby

I took it for the first time this cycle and got my BFP yesterday on my 2 year anniversary! :) Not sure if it helped, but it didn't hurt! Good Luck!!! :) Going to get my blood drawn now!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats faithforbaby :happydance:

Me and hubby have been taking Robitussin this cycle. I think im ovulating today so fx!


----------



## GirlBlue

faithforbaby said:


> I took it for the first time this cycle and got my BFP yesterday on my 2 year anniversary! :) Not sure if it helped, but it didn't hurt! Good Luck!!! :) Going to get my blood drawn now!

Congrats Faith! Happy and Healthy 9 months for you and the bean.


----------



## justhoping

took that progesterone and baby aspirin my last pregnancy...(got my son from that several yrs ago)..

hth


----------



## GirlBlue

justhoping said:


> took that progesterone and baby aspirin my last pregnancy...(got my son from that several yrs ago)..
> 
> hth

Hmmmm...baby asprin? What does that do?


----------



## justhoping

GirlBlue said:


> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> took that progesterone and baby aspirin my last pregnancy...(got my son from that several yrs ago)..
> 
> hth
> 
> Hmmmm...baby asprin? What does that do?Click to expand...

its good for your heart past 40 helps not to stroke too, but as for pregnancy some people tend to clot and it helps you not too. So that you dont lose the baby too that...


----------



## amjon

justhoping said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> took that progesterone and baby aspirin my last pregnancy...(got my son from that several yrs ago)..
> 
> hth
> 
> Hmmmm...baby asprin? What does that do?Click to expand...
> 
> its good for your heart past 40 helps not to stroke too, but as for pregnancy some people tend to clot and it helps you not too. So that you dont lose the baby too that...Click to expand...

But you should consult a doctor before taking it during pregnancy. It IS on my doctor's list of things not to take (but he did specifically tell me to take it because of my losses).


----------



## justhoping

amjon said:


> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> took that progesterone and baby aspirin my last pregnancy...(got my son from that several yrs ago)..
> 
> hth
> 
> Hmmmm...baby asprin? What does that do?Click to expand...
> 
> its good for your heart past 40 helps not to stroke too, but as for pregnancy some people tend to clot and it helps you not too. So that you dont lose the baby too that...Click to expand...
> 
> But you should consult a doctor before taking it during pregnancy. It IS on my doctor's list of things not to take (but he did specifically tell me to take it because of my losses).Click to expand...

My gyn is the one who told me to take it especially after so many losses. He thought it would help not to clot and it did. I run everything by him.


----------



## amjon

justhoping said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> took that progesterone and baby aspirin my last pregnancy...(got my son from that several yrs ago)..
> 
> hth
> 
> Hmmmm...baby asprin? What does that do?Click to expand...
> 
> its good for your heart past 40 helps not to stroke too, but as for pregnancy some people tend to clot and it helps you not too. So that you dont lose the baby too that...Click to expand...
> 
> But you should consult a doctor before taking it during pregnancy. It IS on my doctor's list of things not to take (but he did specifically tell me to take it because of my losses).Click to expand...
> 
> My gyn is the one who told me to take it especially after so many losses. He thought it would help not to clot and it did. I run everything by him.Click to expand...

I posted more for the ladies seeing it that might decide to start taking it on their own. It's not something you should start without first talking to your doctor.


----------



## justhoping

amjon said:


> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> took that progesterone and baby aspirin my last pregnancy...(got my son from that several yrs ago)..
> 
> hth
> 
> Hmmmm...baby asprin? What does that do?Click to expand...
> 
> its good for your heart past 40 helps not to stroke too, but as for pregnancy some people tend to clot and it helps you not too. So that you dont lose the baby too that...Click to expand...
> 
> But you should consult a doctor before taking it during pregnancy. It IS on my doctor's list of things not to take (but he did specifically tell me to take it because of my losses).Click to expand...
> 
> My gyn is the one who told me to take it especially after so many losses. He thought it would help not to clot and it did. I run everything by him.Click to expand...
> 
> I posted more for the ladies seeing it that might decide to start taking it on their own. It's not something you should start without first talking to your doctor.Click to expand...


most definitely, no matter what is read always run it by your doctor as you dont know if its for you, or if it may interfere with anything you already need to take. Good catch :)


----------



## GirlBlue

Thanks ladies....so anyone else use it this cycle and in the TWW? I am on day 22 of 28. Started having pretty bad cramps today.


----------

